# Lamancha Doe pregnant?



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

I am very sure she is, but I wanted some expert input. This is my first herd, and FIRST kidding season. I'm both excited and just alittle freaked out. And also I just joined this group.  The pictures below are taken within the last three months. The last six were taken tonight. (If that helps give a good perception of time....) Emori (The lady i got the doe from,) said that Oreo was running with a buck four a few weeks between July and august, and I acquired her in September, on the 22nd to be exact. She also said that she always had a very deep body and well developed rumen. 
Oreo is a first time kidder. She is two and a half years old has a popped knee, had her tested for CAE, its negative. but incase, I will be practicing CAE prevention, by heat treating the milk. the vet took an ex ray of her knee thats how we found out....the price was ungodly.....you don't want to know how much the surgery to repair it is....
Anyway... shes gained a lot of weight since i first got her. the pictures can explain more. Her udder looks to be coming in and she tries to gore me (Literally) when I feel on it and try to feel on her right side for a baby. My husband has to restrain her to do so. She is also aggressive (Thats not even the word for it, I Think) with my other doe and young buck. I have to keep her locked up bc when food is around, or they're too close, she is in POTSHOT heaven. I feel terrible for Fudge and Chocolate chip, and tell them shes just got a screw loose somewhere. She disliked my dogs since she got here, but now they could be forty yards away and shes like an enraged bull chasing a red painted matador, instead of keeping her distance and chasing them off or threatening with her horns when they get too close.
She never had a heat cycle as far as I could tell but I wasn't responsible and didn't pay close attention. Whenever i was out there she would ram my buck to get him away from her when he would tongue flap at her. (Hes 7 months old) he just bred my other mancha doe, Fudge, last month on the ninth. Saw it happen. and was weirdly delighted. lol. just for a reference point, I also uploaded fudge's tail end too, She is the one with the weatherbeeta blanket on....couldn't restrain Oreo in order to strap hers on. (Im positive shes bred but shes only four and a half weeks along.) and i am sorry about the photos being sideways. D:< you can download them and view them on a slideshow and flip or rotate them. 
Im hoping for Christmas babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im so excited :snowlaugh::kidblack:


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

can anyone help me out?


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

To me she looks bred but I just started to learn how to tell so yeah!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

im just learning too. Tonight she just tried to bite me. D: just becuase I was feeling her belly for baby bumps! evil little witch lol I think I felt one thump but Im not sure if thats what it was or if it were just her rumen. This is so difficult.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm terrible at pooch picks. Someone should be on here who can tell.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

YES PLEASE someone who is really good at this show up on the thread. lol She's driving me up the barn walls!!!!!


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I'd have to say yes but I messed up with two of my yearlings this past kidding season.:hammer:
And, I've been doing this for 40+years! :roll:

So ... yes I think she is. She looks like nearly all of my older mature does look like right now.

Good luck!:angel:


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok!!! Ill keep yall updated. Emori said she should be due within a week of january give or take a few days. If i see any differences in appearance ill upload pictures. Maybe it can help other people too. Thanks for the help guys!!! Have a happy turkey day!!!!!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh btw du yall think theyre both pregnant? I did see my buck dismount from the doe in the last two pictures (fudge) and there was some ick on the outside. Just not sure if he managed to do anything or not :thinking:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

If you're feeling for babies, you usually can't feel them until your doe is 3+ months along in her pregnancy. Her rumen is on the left, so feel around with gentle pressure on the right side (HER right!), beside and a little in front of the udder. However, if she only has a single, you may not feel anything, so don't be alarmed.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Another picture...to me her udder is slowly getting bigger and shes yawning alot! At leeast five times while j was out there and now shes laying down with the others in the barn all by herself in a corner. :/


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks preggers to me but I'm no pro. Still trying to learn myself


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

And this one......


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

I cant tell but is the udder gettig bigger....?


----------

